#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-03-15
<isthakur> hi everyone I just want to know if it is possible to install ubuntu-server and install gnome over it so that it can be used boot into gui whenever required
<isthakur> basically it must boot into cli
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2013-03-16
<aksfj> 5v5 mid on
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2014-03-11
 * oskarw slaps oskarw around a bit with a large trout
<rick_h_> hello party people
 * hatch waves
<rick_h_> wave
<marcoceppi> o/
<jcastro> if anyone has any questions please ask them here
<hatch> jorges window is still small
<hatch> rick is the primary
<hatch> now it's a browser
<hatch> QUESTION: Does the Juju GUI support local charms yet?
<bac> Note that creating your environment in the Juju GUI and exporting it is a quick way to create a new bundle.
<hatch> can you zoom in?
<hatch> the font is really small
<Makyo> Here is a video of quickstart for perusal after the event, as well: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVknLr1spPo
 * nwl waves
<nwl> jamespage-uds: hangout URL?
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYext7IdEhmvRlOZ0v1zU9WAkQF4w8_FJ9jjqY43dcsYqii8RQ?authuser=0&hl=en
<gaughen> that's the hangout
<nwl> gaughen: "You're not allowed to join this video call."
<gaughen> hrmmm
<jamespage> nwl, bah
<smoser> o/
<jarrod> whirreddd
<jarrod> guess we werent invited
<smoser> jamespage, we're having technical difficulties ?
<jamespage> smoser, yes - should start shortly
<jamespage> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-ceph
<jamespage> OK - lets get going
<rbasak> No stream yet.
<jamespage> starting now
<jarrod> i see pat
<rbasak> A refresh fixed it
<jarrod> and james
<rbasak> I see you now.
<jrwren> anecdote: we hit walls with swift. I wish we had used ceph instead.
<jarrod> looks like vmware vsan is trying to knock this off
<jrwren> use case: millions of objects per single container. swift use of rsyncing sqlite database files does not scale into the millions of objects in a single container.
<jarrod> swift doesnt have distributed meta data either
<jamespage> thanks folks!
<nwl> np
<jrwren> ty
<beisner> thank you!
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYddHjLdi6z_DFw5pGlEL5PDPvWqACmZbBHURyhP0oI0Y6R4tw?authuser=0&hl=en
<beisner> hangout link tested ok
<rharper> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYddHjLdi6z_DFw5pGlEL5PDPvWqACmZbBHURyhP0oI0Y6R4tw?authuser=1&hl=en  <--- I had to change to authuser=1
<smoser> http://search.dilbert.com/comic/Random%20Number%20Generator
<smoser> http://xkcd.com/221/
<smoser> http://pad.ubuntu.com/uds-1403-entropy
<smoser> the cloud-init config is TBD from kirkland
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/11/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2014-03-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
<astronfestmon> QUESTION: Can we use lts kernel for juju local bundle? In 14.04
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Juju Core Update for 14.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22208/juju-core-update-for-1404/
<astronfestmon> More specific
<astronfestmon> juju local bundle at 14.04 wich kernel lts we must use?
<jamespage> o/
<beisner> o/
<astronfestmon> hi
<beisner> good morning!
<jcastro> ok, let's get started!
<jamespage> hey jcastro
 * hatch waves
<sparkiegeek> can I use constraints with the HA bootstrap setup?
<sparkiegeek> so at the moment to constrain bootstrap node I have to temporarily have to set environment-wide constraints? Will that get easier?
<sparkiegeek> I think you just covered my question jcastro :)
<sparkiegeek> jcastro: will do, thanks
<bloodearnest> jcastro: lucky guy ;P
<bloodearnest> will the lxc cloning be into 14.04?
<sparkiegeek> I heard a rumour that the features of the "manual/null" provider can be used with other providers. Is that right? I can juju add-machine ssh:W.X.Y.Z with say, MAAS?
<sparkiegeek> jcastro: right, sorry.
<sparkiegeek> mindblowing right?
<hatch> mind....blown
<LocalHero> what about people who have no "professional" experience, but know golang?
<LocalHero> as in "developers in the wild"
<LocalHero> great answer! That gives me hope :)
<arosales> thanks for the updates
<sparkiegeek> thanks guys
<otto_> hello!
<jamespage> hey otto
<jamespage> gaughen will get things started in about 7 mins
<jamespage> hey mattgriffin
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Server Databases Update | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22152/server-databases-update/
<rbasak> o/
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfJlwwy7qlJDgZplOI92rf1P-lG5Vc1tsEqmOxwwUWXpJaJqg?authuser=0&hl=en
<jamespage> mattgriffin, otto_: ^^ hangout above
<rbasak> Live now
<mrjazzcat> #ubuntu-uds-appdev-2
<ryeng> otto_: MariaDB 10 is still just a release candidate, right?
<jrwren> is postgresql off topic?
<jamespage> jrwren
<jamespage> no
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | uvtool demo | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22193/uvtool-demo/
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcNaP-_regeZutt9PvZrwEbSU6PFYeInKnaImBTFpCFHKj-Lw?authuser=0&hl=en
<otto_> ryeng: yes
<otto_> jamespage: when you review the mariadb-5.5 and upload it, and we get feedback on control file stuff (dependencies) etc much of that feedback also applies to how mysql-5.6 is made
<otto_> my packaging of MariaDB is based on mysql-5.6 as it was in git last summer (and I was told how it is done was the bleeding edge and future of all packages)
<jamespage> otto_, ack
<otto_> packaging work and feedback collection for mariadb-5.5 and mysql-5.6 go hand in hand. So when you upload new revision of mariadb-5.5 and if fixes the current bugs it helps prevent them from mysql-5.6 in the first place
<rbasak> Live now
<otto_> jamespage: (if your mysql-5.6 packaging is still based on the git stuff Nicholas Bamber did)
<smoser> use eatmydata !
<jamespage> otto_, no idea but I'll keep that in mind
<otto_> jamespage: Also I'd like to point out that the contents of debian/* in mariadb-10.0 is 99% same as in mariadb-5.5. If you review now mariadb-5.5 5.5.36 you can after that compare the stuff you just reviewed with the contents of debian/* in mariadb-10.0 10.0.9 with ease
<pitti_uds> rbasak: clearly not tmpfs backed :-)
<pitti_uds> (dpkg being slow)
<otto_> jamespage: http://i.imgur.com/OmGS4Kh.png
<smoser> performance there is embarrasing
<otto_> the changes in 10 vs 5.5 are: strings 5.5 -> 10.0; line numbers in patches changed, two new packages in control file, two new build depends in control file, and a few new files in the file lists
<otto_> nothing controversial from packaging point of view, I think
<jamespage> otto_, can we leave this channel clear for the next session please (-> #debian-mysql)
<otto_> oh, sorry
<pitti_uds> audio just got really bad i the live stream
<pitti_uds> at all yes, but lots of stuttering
<smoser> $ uvt-simplestreams-libvirt --verbose sync release=precise arch=amd64
<smoser> Adding: com.ubuntu.cloud:server:12.04:amd64 20140227
<smoser> rbasak if you want to change, 10.55.32.196 will let you in.
<smoser> it seems more performant than you rinstance.
<bjf> is there a wiki page that covers all of this?
<smoser> bjf, this is , right now, about the best doc available. man page there too.
<caribou> you mentionned Juju : is there a uvtool provider for juju ?
<jrwren> do you have default user-data/cloud-config as a starting point so I can have same starting point as the default?
<jrwren> can I specify a specific build? e.g. precise amd64 20130813 ?
<jrwren> i see, you are just going to extract cloud-config from /var/lib/cloud-init/instance that makes sense.
<jrwren> smoser: cool feature. excellent.
<jrwren> i made up a number.
<jrwren> 20130909 is real :)
<jrwren> maybe a sync versus a get. I'd want sync to warn before deleting or along with a force option
<jrwren> understood. this is great.
<pitti_uds> rbasak: uvt-lxc could wrap (or just use) stgraber's "download" template, he builds daily images for a lot of OSes
<pitti_uds> rbasak: https://images.linuxcontainers.org/
<serue> doesn't have to share the disk either :)
<smoser> serue, how would you not share disk?
<smoser> loopback mount is non-ideal. (and non-possible as non-root).
<serue> for now
<serue> lvm also not possible as non-root, but very nice for containers
<smoser> serue, for now?
<smoser> there is nothing that i'm aware of that would limit disk usage by a container
<serue> loopback namespaces is being looked into (we can talk elsewhere)
<caribou> rbasak: that would also replace the section I wrote about using cloud-images in the server guide
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
<caribou> great presentation rbasak !
<pitti_uds> thanks rbasak
<jrwren> rbasak: excellent work. ty
<rbasak> jrwren: thanks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack Charms for 14.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22189/openstack-charms-for-1404/
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeOqIdWP_tCm_Sjnbs3Umo9BelpzfXXx6qjU0uHpLQ0XP3cXg?authuser=0&hl=en
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/12/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
#ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 2014-03-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Writing your own Juju Charm (Charm School) | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22210/writing-your-own-juju-charm-charm-school/
<rbasak> o/
<rbasak> I see you
<marcoceppi> Feel free to ask questions during the presentation and we'll be happy to address them in the hangout!
<hatch> jcastro can you up the font size?
<hatch> thanks :)
<jrwren> is the HEREDOC limitation recommendation just for readability or are you saying it is slow enough that it had idempotency issues?
<marcoceppi> jrwren: it's just for readablility
<marcoceppi> jrwren: it makes maintining the charm a lot easier if you don't have 100+ lines of heredos
<jrwren> ok, understood. ty
<mattgriffin> do the docs at http://developer.ubuntu.com/publish/charm/get-started/ guide you to setting up a local dev environment for writing juju charms?
<mattgriffin> and running locally?
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-local.html
<marcoceppi> mattgriffin: that link is for running locally
<mattgriffin> marcoceppi, cool
<marcoceppi> running locally is just an environment
<jcastro> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/howto-vagrant-workflow.html
<mattgriffin> jcastro, vagrant... :) thanks!
<mattgriffin> so simple
<mattgriffin> go chuck!
<mattgriffin> jcastro, thank you all
<beisner> great session, folks!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | 14.04 Server Readiness | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22191/1404-server-readiness/
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfcrLpl-gBhq8KklbaMZV8x_sJCAGVtRw2GMIts5Rdb7-3m1A?authuser=0&hl=en
<jamespage> o/
<beisner> hi all o/
<beisner> live now
<dannf> o/
<mattgriffin> gaughen, no wig today?
<dannf> is this debian merges or merge proposals?
<gaughen> mattgriffin, I can't find my bin of wigs, and I can't repeat a wig!  ;-)
<gaughen> mattgriffin, I'm actually worried I donated it.
<mattgriffin> haha
 * dannf assumes the former based on context
<smoser> http://tinyurl.com/nvpqwyz
<dannf> gaughen: thx :)
<caribou> rbasak: I can help out with the uvtool documentation
<caribou> rbasak: I did part of the work on the previous chapter on cloud-image & kvm
<caribou> the last time I heard that discussed, it was suggested to participate to the Openstack official document
<caribou> jamespage: it's peter matulis
<rbasak> caribou: thank you!
<rbasak> beisner also said he could help, I think.
<dannf> arm64 cloud images are there :) need some testing though
<gaughen> rbasak, well if caribou is willing to help, we could always have beisner help with simple streams documentation
<caribou> rbasak: I'd be happy to; I worked on that section before
<rbasak> caribou: thanks, that's appreciated. Can I leave it to you, then? Please let me know if you need anything.
<rbasak> (and I appreciate the fresh eyes when writing docs, too; I probably would make assumptions that the docs need to not make)
<caribou> rbasak: sure
<rbasak> Thank you!
<caribou> rbasak: proofreading eventually will be required
<rbasak> caribou: of course, no problem.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | Openstack for 14.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22190/openstack-for-1404/
<gaughen> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdRBlJbyUjHcwBRpNuuCTeZTFvp4LUSOh22pDg8W8WoLVAGjw?authuser=0&hl=en
<jamespage> o/
<jamespage> starting now
<rharper> hehe
<smb> jamespage, libvirt for T seems to be 1.2.2
<smb> 980897
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Track: Cloud & Server | How to write Amulet Tests | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22211/how-to-write-amulet-tests/
<mbruzek> Please ask questions here for the How to write Amulet Tests session.
<mbruzek> What is the significance of the numbers on the amulet test name?
<arosales> per mbruzek, "Amulet documentation can be found at https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/tools-amulet.html"
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/servercloud-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/03/13/%23ubuntu-uds-servercloud-1.html
